# 10 things you should know about losing weight



## T_man (May 29, 2009)

BBC iPlayer - 10 Things You Need to Know About Losing Weight

intesresting watch about losing weight but doesn't go into as much science as I thought it would. Has alot of studies/real life testing though!


----------



## Built (May 29, 2009)

It will only play in the UK. 

Can you summarize?


----------



## Jeniffer09 (May 30, 2009)

*Wellness for Your Body???s Inside and Out*

We have to live in wellness for our body to functions at its peak. However, guilty pleasure and convenience come in many forms that our body cannot resist???compromising our pursuit of wellness.  Ready to eat mixes and fast food are available anywhere we go. Automated machineries are readily functional, disabling us to do even little tasks but nonetheless healthy for our body.


----------



## T_man (May 30, 2009)

I thought it was going to be bs but it was quite interesting and some things i found were really good.

10 things:
*1) Don't skip breakfast*
I think this one is well known, but this showed a different reason. The man being studied had brain scans when presented with pictures of food in two different conditions.
The first condition was with a full breakfast, and when shown pictures of both low and high calorie food, the part of the brain controlling appetite (hypothalamus i think??) didn't produce much activity.
In the second condition, with no breakfast, the same part of the brain lit up much more when presented with high calorie foods, meaning that we subconciously crave the high calorie foods, which could make up for the skipped breakfast or go over it in terms of calories.

*2) Change to smaller plates (portions)*
A study was done on two groups of people watching a movie. One group was presented with a large bucket of popcorn, and the other group with a smaller bucket of popcorn. 
Both buckets were big enough so that the participants could eat their fill and still have alot remaining; nobody finnished the popcorn. 
However the results showed that the group with larger buckets consumed on average a 33% more popcorn.
Reducing the dish(plate/bowl) size could significantly lower the amount you'll eat. 

*3) Count your calories*
Alot of things are overlooked on diets, such as drinks, snacks & even healthy foods.
A radio DJ who was over weight and had been on a healthy diet for 5 years with no result but she did not count calories.
She was put on a video diary, and then a written diary for 9 days. But at the same time she had to drink special water with chemical isotopes that could tell how many calories have been consumed & burned.
In her diaries, she recorded eating only 1100 calories because she under-counted calories from her breakfast, a hearty fruit salad, but was 500 calories on its own. The results from the isotopes found that she had infact been eating 3000 calories (undercounting by almost 66%), and this brought to light the fact that many people miss out many calories such as juices, fruity snacks or other sorts of snacks that are healthy but still count towards total calories.

*4) Don't blame your metabolism*
The same woman from above stated that she couldn't lose weight because of a slow metabolism, but however she had a near spot on average metabolism. The weight gaining could be blamed on the amount she was eating rather than what, and so she was simply overeating.

*5) Protein staves off hunger pangs*
Carbohydrates stimulate the production of PYY hormone to the brain, which signals more hunger pangs.
Protein, however suppresses this and so stimulus of being hungry is no longer sent to the brain and so why the satiating effect of protein.
A group of bridge painters were tested. They were given exactly the same breakfasts in terms of calories, but one set was given high carb, the other high fat and the other high protein. They were given pocket computers to rate their hunger on the hour every hour. The results showed that the high carb felt hungrier, whereas the high protein felt more content and less hungry. The high fat was in the middle.
So if you want a filling breakfast, add the protein in,

*6) Soup keeps you fuller for longer*
Hunger pangs are caused by the stomach shrinking after it has been emptied of food.
Two groups of army trainees were given the same, exact food and the same amount. Chicken, rice, carrots, peas and a glass of water. The yellow group ate this normally on a plate.
However, the red group had their food & water blended into a soup.
An hour after the meal, the groups' stomachs were scanned using an ultrasound scanner to see how big the stomach was. At one hour, the yellow groups' stomach was already 60% the size it was at the beginning, but the red team's was at 90%.
At 2 hours, the yellow team's was at 40%, the red group still at 70%.
At 3 hours, the yellow groups' was empty, but the red team's was at 40%.
Finally after 4 hours, is when the red teams' stomachs were finally empty.

The results showed that the soup stayed in the stomachs for longer, due to the water being blended in and not being able to drain, because as it drains, it leaves the less space-occupying solid food, which is what occured in the yellow groups' stomachs. This means soup can stave off hunger for atleast an hour longer due to the fact the stomach is still occupied for that much longer.

*7) The wider the choice of food, the more you will eat*
Two bowls of sweets were left in a cafe during a lunch break for staff. One bowl contained multi-coloured smarties, and the other contained purple smarties only. They were labelled free sweets and were left for the duration of the lunch.
The results were that all the multi-coloured smarties were eaten, whereas the purple coloured sweets still had half left in the bowl at the end. The conclusion was that we tend to eat more when there is variety than when there isn't. This is due to inherited instincts from our hunter-gatherer past (and also the fact we need different nutrients from different food sources).
They highlighted the fact that when there's alot of variety to choose from, we eat more. E.g buffets we eat alot more, almost 3 times as much as we would eat in the house. They stated if on a diet, try keep the amount of food you have available to eat a minimum in order to not "feel like this food" or "feel like that food".

*8) Low fat diary can help absorb less fat from food*
The calcium in dairy products binds with fat to produce a soapy substance that gets excreted because we cannot absorb it.
The bassist from blurr was tested for this hypothesis (as something for the TV, obviously large scale testing has gone on prior to this). He had his diet planned out by professionals and so ate the same macros, except the first week was low dairy and the second was high dairy. He would then collect a sample of his faeces and send them off to a lab for testing, to be averaged for the week.
The week with low dairy had 1.5 grams of fat per 100grams of faeces, and with the high dairy week he had excreted an average of 3.09 grams of fat per 100grams of faeces.
If he was to carry on the diet without making any changes to macros, he would excrete an extra 2kg of fat a year.

*9) Excercise - fat continues to burn after you excercise and even when you sleep*
I found this one quite interesting because it involved steady-state cardio rather than high intensity.
Again, it had been done in mass studies but this one tested the presenter of the show for real-life purposes.
The presenter never did much exercise, and so was tested one morning for how much fat he burned for a base rate.
He was then asked to do brisk walking, not too strenous, for 90 minutes. He burned 19 grams of fat during this session. However, overnight, he burned an extra 49 grams because of the afterburn. This is because, as the glycogen in the muscles was depleted, the body had to use a different fuel for not-so-strenous tasks like just living, and in this case, fat.
It takes up to 22-24 hours for the body to replenish glycogen in muscles, and in this time after an exercise session, it uses up fat stores instead.

Does this mean that on a cut, dextrose/malto shouldn't be used pwo because the lack of glycogen will result in more fat being burned?

*10) Small changes in daily routine helps lose weight*
This one, again, obvious, but the same woman who was counting her calories before was followed during her daily schedule. She would sit down mostly, making phone calls and using her laptop before commuting to london for lunch via tube trains & using the escalator, then going to a knitting shop & then onto her 2 hour radio show sitting down.
Her heart rate was measured and plotted on a graph compared to the movement she was doing (she had a motion sensor & a heart monitor).
On her normal days, her heart rate only went up 3-4 times in a day because those would be the times of activity (commuting, etc).
She was then asked to do more moving around in her daily routine, such as moving about when on the phone, walking up and down the stairs more when doing housework, getting off at a later or earlier stop and then walking the distance for lunch, climbing the stairs instead of using the escalator, and doing air-aerobics at the radio show, and the results were that there was more movement, and a higher heart rate. She burned an extra 240 calories to the week before and her heart rate fluctuated much more.
Small changes to lifestyle can increase the amount of calories you burn by a significant amount.


Hope you enjoyed the read; I had to watch the programme again and note down the key points again


----------



## danzik17 (May 30, 2009)

Some are good, some are bullshit.  The smaller plate/portions thing only applies if you don't count calories/macros.  If you do, then it doesn't matter what size portion you eat since it's been accounted for.

The breakfast thing differs for people.  I know Built hates breakfast, whereas I just couldn't survive without it - I'd be starving by 9:30AM.

The other big one is metabolism.  Yes, don't blame your slow metabolism, but don't rule it out either.  I'm actually getting checked for this next week because I have a 50% chance of being hypothyroid (my ENTIRE maternal side is hypothyroid).  So you should look at family history before making any ruling judgements.


----------



## Yanick (May 30, 2009)

I agree with danzik's metabolism argument. IMO if you don't see the results you want, then dig deeper and educate yourself about what you might be doing wrong. Count calories more accurately, increase you kcals for a few weeks or drop even further if you have that wiggle room. If these then don't work and its been a month or two and you are eating 900kcals with no weight loss, pay a visit to the endocrinologist and get a work up. Greater chance that something else is going on.

Majority of people just jump right on the, my metabolism is slow bandwagon, and say screw it.


----------



## Built (May 30, 2009)

I actually love breakfast. I just find it easier to manage on fewer calories if I eat it later in the morning - but then, my intake is preplanned.


----------



## T_man (May 30, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Some are good, some are bullshit.  The smaller plate/portions thing only applies if you don't count calories/macros.  If you do, then it doesn't matter what size portion you eat since it's been accounted for.
> 
> The breakfast thing differs for people.  I know Built hates breakfast, whereas I just couldn't survive without it - I'd be starving by 9:30AM.
> 
> The other big one is metabolism.  Yes, don't blame your slow metabolism, but don't rule it out either.  I'm actually getting checked for this next week because I have a 50% chance of being hypothyroid (my ENTIRE maternal side is hypothyroid).  So you should look at family history before making any ruling judgements.



Well obviously the smaller plates are for the same meal.

But the metabolism card is played by most people who can't gain/lose weight, heck even I used to blame it for not being able to lose weight. Basically I was undereating and had nothing to do with my metabolism.

Fair enough you might have a problem but most people don't.

Don't forget, this, like every other article that targets whole populations is made for the general target population, not made to cover every pebble along the way


----------



## Yanick (May 30, 2009)

Built said:


> I actually love breakfast. I just find it easier to manage on fewer calories if I eat it later in the morning - but then, my intake is preplanned.



We've had this discussion already but I'm the same way. If I'm eating adequate calories then I wake up, shower and eat. The problem comes when I'm on a measly 1900-2000cal/day diet. I could eat when I wake up but seeing as I eat about 4 meals a day, I'd start getting hungry and such throughout the day. If I put breakfast off for a few hours, then my calories get squeezed into a smaller window and I feel as though I'm actually overeating somewhat. Like yesterday, I started eating so late my last two meals were eaten basically at the same time. 5oz of chicken, huge salad with dressing, 1 cup of cottage cheese, 20g almonds and 1 scoop protein. Felt like I was bulking, my stomach was distended and I was full and happy.

Best thing I ever did was stop listening to all the 6 meals/day or you'll shrivel up and blow away bodybuilder BS.


----------



## danzik17 (May 30, 2009)

Yanick said:


> We've had this discussion already but I'm the same way. If I'm eating adequate calories then I wake up, shower and eat. The problem comes when I'm on a measly 1900-2000cal/day diet. I could eat when I wake up but seeing as I eat about 4 meals a day, I'd start getting hungry and such throughout the day. If I put breakfast off for a few hours, then my calories get squeezed into a smaller window and I feel as though I'm actually overeating somewhat. Like yesterday, I started eating so late my last two meals were eaten basically at the same time. 5oz of chicken, huge salad with dressing, 1 cup of cottage cheese, 20g almonds and 1 scoop protein. Felt like I was bulking, my stomach was distended and I was full and happy.
> 
> Best thing I ever did was stop listening to all the 6 meals/day or you'll shrivel up and blow away bodybuilder BS.



Ahh.  See I have 0 problems with hunger during the day, it's right before I go to sleep and after I wake up that are my problem times.

I jam probably 70% of my calories into those 2 meals (breakfast and a LATE dinner) and only 30% during the day.  I just don't get that hungry during the day.


----------



## Built (May 30, 2009)

Isn't it great not being married to "the six meals" thing?


----------



## T_man (May 31, 2009)

nomatter how much i eat i'm always hungry within like 3 hours so i eat atleast 5 meals a day, so i just need to cut down each meal slightly and i already have a 500 cal deficit by the end of the day


----------



## highpockets (May 31, 2009)

Built said:


> I actually love breakfast. I just find it easier to manage on fewer calories if I eat it later in the morning - but then, my intake is preplanned.



Same here! It may be that Built and I along with others here are just getting on in age, but I can't eat breakfast when I first get up. I do like coffee and consume about 3 large cups until about 10:30 when I then eat breakfast and head to the gym. around 2:00pm I eat lunch and this takes me to 8:00 pm when I eat dinner. I do not eat 6 meals a day and my 3 meals a day are usually not huge. This has worked wonders for me as I have now dropped a total of 47 lbs. in the last 6 months.

The other thing I have been doing is only eating when I'm hungry, except after a workout when I feed my body regardless. I know this goes against some philosophies especially if you are bulking, but since I have been cutting, this works for me. My family sits down to eat at regular times and they think I'm crazy when all I have is a glass of water with lemon, but oh well!


----------



## nkira (May 31, 2009)

Same here.....



danzik17 said:


> Ahh.  See I have 0 problems with hunger during the day, it's right before I go to sleep and after I wake up that are my problem times.
> 
> I jam probably 70% of my calories into those 2 meals (breakfast and a LATE dinner) and only 30% during the day.  I just don't get that hungry during the day.



I am doing the same thing & I am 26...But I do NEED my coffee / tea immediately after waking up, sometimes I take 6-10 gram whey with water before tea / coffee......that holds my hunger till the breakfast....largest meal in the night, otherwise I can't sleep!!



highpockets said:


> Same here! It may be that Built and I along with others here are just getting on in age, but I can't eat breakfast when I first get up. I do like coffee and consume about 3 large cups until about 10:30 when I then eat breakfast and head to the gym. around 2:00pm I eat lunch and this takes me to 8:00 pm when I eat dinner. I do not eat 6 meals a day and my 3 meals a day are usually not huge. This has worked wonders for me as I have now dropped a total of 47 lbs. in the last 6 months.
> 
> The other thing I have been doing is only eating when I'm hungry, except after a workout when I feed my body regardless. I know this goes against some philosophies especially if you are bulking, but since I have been cutting, this works for me. My family sits down to eat at regular times and they think I'm crazy when all I have is a glass of water with lemon, but oh well!


----------



## T_man (May 31, 2009)

highpockets said:


> Same here! It may be that Built and I along with others here are just getting on in age, but I can't eat breakfast when I first get up. I do like coffee and consume about 3 large cups until about 10:30 when I then eat breakfast and head to the gym. around 2:00pm I eat lunch and this takes me to 8:00 pm when I eat dinner. I do not eat 6 meals a day and my 3 meals a day are usually not huge. This has worked wonders for me as I have now dropped a total of 47 lbs. in the last 6 months.
> 
> The other thing I have been doing is only eating when I'm hungry, except after a workout when I feed my body regardless. I know this goes against some philosophies especially if you are bulking, but since I have been cutting, this works for me. *My family sits down to eat at regular times and they think I'm crazy when all I have is a glass of water with lemon*, but oh well!



I would think you were crazy too.

water & lemon??!


----------



## Kevsworld (May 31, 2009)

Not sure I agree 100% with everything, but it's a pretty good article overall.


----------



## Built (May 31, 2009)

highpockets said:


> Same here! It may be that Built and I along with others here are just getting on in age, but I can't eat breakfast when I first get up.



You misunderstand, my fellow codger. I would be HAPPY to eat a Denny's Grand Slam with a side of AAA Alberta beef fist thing in the AM. 

I just avoid eating first thing to help manage my appetite.


----------



## nkira (Jun 1, 2009)

Built said:


> You misunderstand, my fellow codger.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 1, 2009)

#'s 3, 5 & 9 work for me. Why complicate everything?

Even #9 is part bullshit with the steady state cardio. I don't have time for that. 10 minutes of hiit after heavy iron and be done with it.


----------



## T_man (Jun 1, 2009)

rahaas said:


> #'s 3, 5 & 9 work for me. Why complicate everything?
> 
> Even #9 is part bullshit with the steady state cardio. I don't have time for that. 10 minutes of hiit after heavy iron and be done with it.



It's not saying that steady state is optimal. it's saying that even with steady state walking, there's still a pronounced effect on fat burn


----------



## goldcol (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds to me built like you really enjoy food and don't enjoy life by restricting yourself from these pleasures all for the quest of tight abs. Shallow really, you should just eat, train hard and enjoy life. All this micro nutrient rubbish and eating no carbs and high fat. A healthy life is a life worth living. When i listen to all your comments it sounds to me like you miss being able to eat what you want when you want and for what, vanity. O'dear what does it all mean when you are 70.


----------



## Marat (Jun 3, 2009)

goldcol said:


> O'dear what does it all mean when you are 70.



Unfortunately, many fat people don't make it to 70.


----------



## highpockets (Jun 3, 2009)

goldcol said:


> Sounds to me built like you really enjoy food and don't enjoy life by restricting yourself from these pleasures all for the quest of tight abs. Shallow really, you should just eat, train hard and enjoy life. All this micro nutrient rubbish and eating no carbs and high fat. A healthy life is a life worth living. When i listen to all your comments it sounds to me like you miss being able to eat what you want when you want and for what, vanity. O'dear what does it all mean when you are 70.



Vanity? WTF!!! It's about being able to live a full, healthy, happy life. I find great satisfaction that at 48 years old I can still run up and down with my kids on the basketball floor. I play with a group of people every Sunday evening for about 2 hours. Some of these people are young men and women who currently play college basketball in our area. Both my 6'0" daughters play, oldest will play college BB next year while youngest will be a sophomore in high school. If I didn't work out, I wouldn't be able to share this experience with them. My son who will be in 7th grade next year is going to be big also. My goal is to be able to run up and down with him when he is in high school. That will make me 50+ and I'll do it! Don't give me that vanity Bullshit.

By the way, I still eat what I want (in moderation) and I enjoy life!


----------



## Perdido (Jun 3, 2009)

goldcol's convinced me. I'm on a 24/7 cheeseburgers and beer diet from now on.


----------



## nkira (Jun 3, 2009)

Moderation & balance both are important.....that's why we have cheat meals


----------



## T_man (Jun 3, 2009)

Hmm I would enjoy that 4000 calorie burger. best start eating it 4 times day because thats what i'd enjoy most!


----------



## goldcol (Jun 4, 2009)

thats my point highpockets, enjoy life, thats what traning does for you. There's no need to get all anal about it though. Just train eat what you want in moderation and enjoy yourself. Not all this macro bollocks and meals timings, high, low carb, ketosis, PSMF etc etc. In the big picture why bother with all that crap if your blood pressure, cholesterol levels etc are ok, you are fit and healthy why be all anal about macros etc. Only the vain worry about those things.


----------



## goldcol (Jun 4, 2009)

Rahaas - my point was not to eat cheeseburger and drink beer all day. My point is you go to a party on a friday night or a meal with friends why worry about it.  I Find that silly. Life is too short, enjoy the party, have what you want at the meal. Thats my point. People on here worry about eating to many calories when they go on holiday, man how many holidays do you go on in a year, just enjoy yourself. I find it sad that people become that obsessed.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 4, 2009)

You're too funny man. Bodybuilding is obsessive HA!


----------



## T_man (Jun 4, 2009)

goldcol does have a point though 

I just don't think these are the forums where people will listen to you when you try convince them that what they have been doing for the past years really doesn't matter that much.

Goldcol I think for some, it's more of a hobby & lifestyle, and the enjoyment achieved when you hit your goals outweighs the enjoyment achieved when out drinking or eating with friends. I try balance the two


----------



## Yanick (Jun 4, 2009)

Balance is the key of course (check out my avatar, I'm all about it), there just comes a point where priorities change. I'm out of the stage of my life where I want to go out and party, the rare occasion I go to a club/bar I look around at all the douchebags and think, "why am I here, I'd rather be sleeping or reading a book right now."

I'm not missing anything with my diet. If anything when I'm dropping fat I tend to appreciate food more. Its the whole, you don't know what you got till its gone thing. I give myself 1 refeed day, with 1 full out cheat meal (whatever I want). We usually go to my G/F's house for dinner, Grandma's Italian food. Everyone in her house is just eating and critiquing that there isn't enough salt here or some such bullshit. I'm sitting there with a shit-eating grin on my face, shoveling food down my throat and having a blast. They eat this stuff everyday, its not enjoyable for them anymore, its just another part of life (as is heart burn, nausea, fatigue etc, you know stuff you tend to get when you eat like shit all the time).


----------



## nkira (Jun 4, 2009)

I really AGREE with you on that.....I mean really really AGREE!!




Yanick said:


> Everyone in her house is just eating and critiquing that there isn't enough salt here or some such bullshit.* I'm sitting there with a shit-eating grin on my face, shoveling food down my throat and having a blast.* The*y eat this stuff everyday, its not enjoyable for them anymore, its just another part of life (as is heart burn, nausea, fatigue etc, you know stuff you tend to get when you eat like shit all the time).*


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jun 4, 2009)

I am a full supporter of the saying "to each his(or her) own".

While I agree, goldrol, that the obsessive nature of weight training and bodybuilding can be excessive, to some people it is not seen as deprivation or restriction. I personally take more of an overall health approach; I eat healthy foods, stick to whole wheats, lean meats,nuts, eggs, etc, and avoid excessive fried, saturated, artifical foods. I do not count macros at every meal (though I have before, wich has been a great benefit at estimating calories in my meals currently) and I will admit that I sometimes miss days in the gym. Wich is ok for me. I am young, healthy, and in the best shape ive ever been.... but I could be better (I suppose we can ALL be better to a degree).

 With people like Built, and many others, who truly revel in the science of it all, and the precision and execution of a diet plan down to the very calorie,gram of fat or protein, this is not a wasted effort nor a motion of vanity. It is a way of life. And chances are, it will be a long,fulfilling one at that.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 4, 2009)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> With people like Built, and many others, who truly revel in the science of it all, and the precision and execution of a diet plan down to the very calorie,gram of fat or protein, this is not a wasted effort nor a motion of vanity. It is a way of life. And chances are, it will be a long,fulfilling one at that.





I'm still trying to figure out the point of this thread.
Fuck goldcol and his trying to tell anybody how to live there life. Obsessive people are my role models, they do what they do better than anyone else.


----------



## T_man (Jun 4, 2009)

rahaas said:


> I'm still trying to figure out the point of this thread.
> Fuck goldcol and his trying to tell anybody how to live there life. Obsessive people are my role models, they do what they do better than anyone else.



All that time spent watching the programme again and posting it just for general discussion/info and you don't even know what the point of the thread is?



Where in life did I go wrong??


----------



## Perdido (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry not knocking you, you did a great job.

I just get easily confused.


----------



## Jeniffer09 (Jun 27, 2009)

The essential nutrients that the body requires are extensive and are much more than just vitamins and minerals. High quality daily nutritional vitamin supplements should include amino acids like L-Carnosine, alpha lipoic acid and acetyl L-Carnitine that provide proven benefits. Other anti-aging nutrients backed by studies that the body needs and will use are antioxidants such as quercetin, bioflavanoids, certain herbal extracts, enzymes to improve the vitamin nutritional supplements absorbability and so on. And these nutrients must be in the correct proportions to each other.


----------



## T_man (Jun 27, 2009)

Jeniffer09 said:


> The essential nutrients that the body requires are extensive and are much more than just vitamins and minerals. High quality daily nutritional vitamin supplements should include amino acids like L-Carnosine, alpha lipoic acid and acetyl L-Carnitine that provide proven benefits. Other anti-aging nutrients backed by studies that the body needs and will use are antioxidants such as quercetin, bioflavanoids, certain herbal extracts, enzymes to improve the vitamin nutritional supplements absorbability and so on. And these nutrients must be in the correct proportions to each other.


----------



## shell37 (Jun 29, 2009)

I usually eat 6 times a day. Every once in awhile I eat every hour or two, just something small, like 2 tbls of PB, as long as is under or around 200 calories. It keeps my energy sky high and I need it because I work three 12 hour shifts. I have gone up to 300 calories and I added up those calories and ate up to 5000 in a day! I never gain a pound when i do this. I just feel great. I do love food, that's what it is all about!


----------



## Trevordean (Jul 4, 2009)

Isn't it true that the law of thermodynamics is why we lose weight? 
Is L-Carnosine actually an essential amino acid?
Is this stuff coming from text books or what?


----------



## Marat (Jul 4, 2009)

Trevordean said:


> Isn't it true that the law of thermodynamics is why we lose weight?
> Is L-Carnosine actually an essential amino acid?
> Is this stuff coming from text books or what?



Yes.

No.

Don't know what you mean.


----------



## Jeniffer09 (Oct 9, 2009)

Taking a vitamin addition helps make up for the slowing making of these nutrients in the body. A vitamin supplement replaces those essential elements that were never produced by our bodies and replacing them becomes even more important as we grow older. Vitamins come in a variety of forms and each does something different but did you know they also work in conjunction with one another? This is one of the reasons why a balanced vitamin supplement is so important.


----------

